# Dewlance® SSD Windows VPS 50% Off | Linux KVM SSD VPS - Phoenix Arizona



## kunnu

Dewlance® was established in 2009 (6+ Year in business) and Our Company/Trademark is Registered. We're innovative and always try to give our best to our customers. We respect our each and every customers.


*Why chose Dewlance®?*


99.9% Server Uptime Guarantee
Instant Setup
24x7 Help and Support
Various payment method
Various Server Location
Free tech support
6+ year in business
stable business
No penalty fees on overdue invoice


*Plan: Windows SSD VPS*
*Disk Space: 20GB* (SSD RAID10)
RAM: 1GB
Bandwidth: 1000GB
CPU: 3.07GHz
IP Address: 1
SolusVM Control Panel
Operating System: Windows 2008 R2, Windows 2008 (64BIT & 32BIT), Windows 2003 R2(64BIT & 32BIT)
RDP Access
VNC Access
Instant Setup

*Price: $5.49 first month, *(Regular $10.99/m)
*Buy Windows VPS*
 

*50% Discount *Coupon Code for Windows VPS: VPSBoard2015
 


*Plan: Linux SSD KVM VPS*
Disk Space: 20GB (SSD RAID10)
RAM: 1GB
Bandwidth: 1000GB
CPU: 3.07GHz
IP Address: 1
SolusVM Control Panel
Operating System: CentOS(5,6,7), Debian, Fedora, ArchLinux, OpenSuse, Ubuntu, Scientific Linux, Slackware.
Full Root Access
VNC Access
Instant Setup

*Price: $7/m
Buy Linux VPS*


*Server Location?*


Phoenix, Arizona (SSD) - Stock Available
Orlando, FL
Chicago, IL
Las Vegas, NV

*Note:* Currently FL, IL and NV is out of stock and stocks are only available on our Phoenix server however you can check arability status via our page or open a ticket with us.



*Datacenter info:*
Orlando: HostDime
Chicago/Buffalo: Colocrossing
Las Vegas: VegasNAP

Phoneix: IOFL




Thank you.


----------

